# Stem/Handlebar setup fro dirt/urban



## andrei (Sep 7, 2006)

hi guys,
i just bought myself a 2005 specialized p.2 and the stock stem/handlebar kinda suck. what would be a good setup to buy mainly for dj/street?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Something cromoly. Atomlab or Gack.

Do you just not like the rise/sweep of the currents bars?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I use a hussefelt stem(40mm 31.8mm clamp size) With Titec El Norte bars cut down to 25''.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I run a Demolition F1 stem (w/ hollow chromo bolts) / Atomlab Jesme bars cut to 24.5" (might swap to GI Dirt for shorter rise though...) I also looked at the Coalition or Animal stems as well...

If you want aluminum, go Dangerboy, I really dig their stuff, or SIC, or blkmrkt...

but then again, why not just ride your current stuff until it bunks out on you... ?


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> I run a Demolition F1 stem (w/ hollow chromo bolts) / Atomlab Jesme bars cut to 24.5" (might swap to GI Dirt for shorter rise though...) I also looked at the Coalition or Animal stems as well...
> 
> If you want aluminum, go Dangerboy, I really dig their stuff, or SIC, or blkmrkt...
> 
> but then again, why not just ride your current stuff until it bunks out on you... ?


What do you think of Deity stuff? I was thinking about their bar and stem to eventually replace my Truvativ stuff.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Common misconception is that they're cookie cutter. Ordered from a Taiwanese catalog. They aren't. I just got my Deity bars, and I'm super happy with them. For hardcore street use, I'd still go cromoly though.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

Yea, I think chromoly is probably the best way to go for bars and stems. Anybody know who makes chromoly stems?


----------



## andrei (Sep 7, 2006)

can you please explain how does the sizing go for bars and stems?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Stems: length and rise.

Handlebars: width, rise, backsweep.


----------



## andrei (Sep 7, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Stems: length and rise.
> 
> Handlebars: width, rise, backsweep.


i was actually asking about the numbers, like 50mm, or 31.8mm, that's the part which confuses me.
thanks a lot for your time,


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

50mm is the reach or the length of the stem. 31.8 is the clamp diameter. 28.6, 25.4 and 22.2mm are other common sizes.


----------



## skahtrisoxide (Mar 28, 2005)

31.8 would be the clamp size for your stem, 31.8 is "over sized" and the most common for dirt jump bars. 50mm would be a stem size, it's the length of the stem. For dirt jump urban stuff I like to be close in, like a 50mm stem. For xc type stuff you'd want longer for climbing purposes. 

I personally am a fan of the Deity stuff. I run it on all of my bikes and I can guarantee you it's tough as hell. I over shot a jump on my DH bike a few months ago, landed off the trail and smacked a tree. Deity bars were the first thing that took the impact, I was doing about 30-35 probably when I hit the tree. Soon as the bars hit it shot me forward off the seat, knee slammed into the tree shot the ball of my femur out the back of my pelvis breaking my hip socket into 2 pieces....deity bars aren't bent or anything, they don't even have a scratch on them! I had a nice 8 day stay in the hospital and have buns of steel now though! :thumbsup:


----------



## salimoneus (Oct 12, 2004)

thanks ska, that solidifies my position of never buying a DH bike 

I'm Rick James...b1tch!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

skahtrisoxide said:


> 31.8 would be the clamp size for your stem, 31.8 is "over sized" and the most common for dirt jump bars. 50mm would be a stem size, it's the length of the stem. For dirt jump urban stuff I like to be close in, like a 50mm stem. For xc type stuff you'd want longer for climbing purposes.
> 
> I personally am a fan of the Deity stuff. I run it on all of my bikes and I can guarantee you it's tough as hell. I over shot a jump on my DH bike a few months ago, landed off the trail and smacked a tree. Deity bars were the first thing that took the impact, I was doing about 30-35 probably when I hit the tree. Soon as the bars hit it shot me forward off the seat, knee slammed into the tree shot the ball of my femur out the back of my pelvis breaking my hip socket into 2 pieces....deity bars aren't bent or anything, they don't even have a scratch on them! I had a nice 8 day stay in the hospital and have buns of steel now though! :thumbsup:


31.8 is not the common size for dirt jumping. You'll see a lot of 22.2 steel bars, and a number of 25.4 aluminum bars to save weight.

Stem length or reach, not size. Size can refer to a number of other things.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

salimoneus said:


> thanks ska, that solidifies my position of never buying a DH bike


hahahahaha


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

I run 31.8 Diabolous stem with Hussefelt bars cut to 24". But, in the future I will want to get some cromo stuff for street. I dont like how aluminum flares out towards the centre. Since I like short bars, the flare gets in the way when I want to move my levers in further. 
Cro-mo stuff is good to have for street, just because you know it will bend first before breaking, unlike aluminum.


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

SIC, expensive, but fvckin hot.

oh and diety is ****, if you wnat my reasons do a search i dont feel like getting in to it again right now....


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jan 19, 2004)

zerossix said:


> SIC, expensive, but fvckin hot.
> 
> oh and diety is ****, if you wnat my reasons do a search i dont feel like getting in to it again right now....


I just did a search and found a few posts where you were slamming Deity. In one thread they responded to you, and then you apologized for passing on second hand info you had heard from someone else.

WHy all the hate for Deity man? Did they do you wrong or something? Geesh. Relax.


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

ha you actually searched. now i dont need to go on my rants at ala nymore i'll just say search for that haha. 

i'm just a SIC man. i remember that therad where the deity guy responded, and i applogized and what not, but i still have my doubts about them. i can either trust thte people that i know well and have good trusting relationships with or i can trust some possibly random person that created a user name the day of that arguement, never having posted before i started that. i have no idea who they are and if they arent just someone who created a new username just to shut me down. and they did adimitantly. but i'm still not a fan, and i'm still convinced they order their sh!t out of a catalog. which is what bugs me cause they still claim to do all this engineering and blah blahb alh whatever. ride it if you want, i dont care, i'll stick with SIC.


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jan 19, 2004)

zerossix said:


> ha you actually searched. now i dont need to go on my rants at ala nymore i'll just say search for that haha.
> 
> i'm just a SIC man. i remember that therad where the deity guy responded, and i applogized and what not, but i still have my doubts about them. i can either trust thte people that i know well and have good trusting relationships with or i can trust some possibly random person that created a user name the day of that arguement, never having posted before i started that. i have no idea who they are and if they arent just someone who created a new username just to shut me down. and they did adimitantly. but i'm still not a fan, and i'm still convinced they order their sh!t out of a catalog. which is what bugs me cause they still claim to do all this engineering and blah blahb alh whatever. ride it if you want, i dont care, i'll stick with SIC.


What is SIC? Do they have a website?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

ajoc_prez said:


> What is SIC? Do they have a website?


super innovative concepts. I think its sicusadotcom. site is old, but most of their products have not changed. Their classic stem is MUCH nicer than their LL in my opinion. but classic is only for 25.4. the LL looks almost like it's cast or something, not cnc machined, I could easily be wrong though. I had a classic in 1.5" but swapped it out for a Dangerboy when I got a 1.125 steerer. Also have the LL bar on my fr bike too.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I run an Azonic bar with a Funn stem, haven't run into any problems. Since my handlebar doesn't "flare out" (in the words of cummings) towards the center hardly at all (1/8 inch thicker than where the grips go on) Im guessing it's Cr-Mo.

That and the fact I've never seen a pink chrome aluminum bar.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

If it's 22.2, it's chromo. If it's 25.4 or 31.8 it's usually aluminum.

I like Deity.


----------



## andrei (Sep 7, 2006)

will i be able to install this stem on my p.2 (dirt jam pro)?
S&M ******* XLT


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

yeah but you'll need to run a 22.2 handle bar


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

andrei said:


> will i be able to install this stem on my p.2 (dirt jam pro)?
> S&M ******* XLT


Yeah, but you'll need a something like a steel 22.2 bar.

Damn, zerosix beat me to it.


----------



## andrei (Sep 7, 2006)

*Deity VS Race Face*

thank you all for your responses and help, i'm a newbie in mtb, and this thread was really helpful, so i finally made my choice and the last question i have (sorry for being so annoying  )

*Race Face Diabolus Stem 31.8 50mm (278g) $64
Race Face Diabolus Handlebar 31.8(380G) $40*









or

*
Deity Stem 31.8 50mm (290g) $70
Deity Handlebar 31.8 (325g) $60*









and also, Raceface Diablous is available in 25.4, the difference comparing to 31.8 is 70gramms, does 31.8 makes a big difference over 25.4 (mainly for street and dj)?

thank you all for your inputs!


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

I run a Gack stem and bar combo on my Steelhead right now. I've also used DMR Wingbars. I refuse to use aluminum bars or steel bars without a crossbar on my jumping bikes. I guess it's the BMXer background.


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

race face for sure. i'd probably go 25.4 jsut cause i'm used to it and seeing the big ass bulge kinda bugs me now. but it really doesnt make that big of a differnce, not one that your going to notice atleast.


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jan 19, 2004)

zerossix said:


> race face for sure. i'd probably go 25.4 jsut cause i'm used to it and seeing the big ass bulge kinda bugs me now. but it really doesnt make that big of a differnce, not one that your going to notice atleast.


Aren't you a little biased though? You are the guy thats always slamming Diety (for some odd reason)


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

yes but any oppion is based on biases. really biased would be if i said fvck both of those and buy SIC. which i suppot still haha. but i'd ride the raceface over the deity any day. the raceface has FLAMES


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

I've still got the original (hussefelt) stem that came on my P.2, yours should be just fine. the stock bars suck arse though, get something like the hussefelt bar to match your stem. but other than that, I just got the blk market stem, freaking sick.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Man, thats a tough choice between deity and raceface. They are both GREAT products. You will be happy with either. I really like deity customer service. The guy I have talked to when ordering things is very nice and professional and helpful. Deity also has Limited lifetime warranty(manufacters defects) on bars and stems and they have a crash replacement plan (break it from just hard riding, replaced at halfprice.) Deity also has the awesome looks. The white and grey is PIMP. Diabolous also has great warrenties (3year bar, lifetime stem.) It doesnt really matter betwwen the 31.8 and 25.4, the 31.8 will flare out more in the middle and is a bit stronger.(barely any difference tho) If you dont mind the flaring, get 31.8. Good luck bro. And dont sweat it too much. Whatever you pick is gonna be great, just enjoy it,


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I'd say go with that S&M ******* XLT you were asking about before, and just match with an Atomlab GI Dirt bar cut down. Would be a sick setup, and pretty cheap on top of it. 

or get the Deity, or the raceface, or whatever... I'm sure you'll be happy if you're not hard to please. after all, they are all just formed pieces of metal that you hang onto when you ride your bike....


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> ...after all, they are all just formed pieces of metal that you hang onto when you ride your bike....


So true. But any Raceface and Deity are awesome, you just may want to consider the benefits of cromoly


----------



## mboeder (Nov 12, 2004)

Deity and Raceface are not the best choices. Get the SIC chase bar and the stem. No need for 31.8 for street/urban use. Those products are all hype and built for downhill.


----------

